# My New Dark Eldar



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is my Archon with Incubi and Klaivex. I am trying to come up with a Kabal name for them and I am open to suggestions.























































These are the first models I have painted in about 7 years.


----------



## Jayeldog (Aug 23, 2010)

Good work for such a long hiatus! Like the color scheme, looks like something from Tron  Can't help you with a Kabal name. Dark Eldar didn't exist the last time I played and still haven't read up on them.. Yes, I'm a slacker.


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Look good, the blue tones suggest really old ice to me so maybe a kabal name along those lines?

Kabal of the frozen heart
Kabal of glacial hate


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Cabal of the hard highlights
Cabal of the dark genocide
Cabal of tortured souls
Cabal of the wicked leviathan


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

awsome man. Like it!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Look good, need to base them tho! Looks awesome after 7 years!


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Look good, need to base them tho! Looks awesome after 7 years!


I didn't have anything to base then with at the time and i am not sure how i want to do it yet but i am sure i'll get to it at some point.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Strange Dude said:


> Look good, the blue tones suggest really old ice to me so maybe a kabal name along those lines?


Hmmm. I like this idea.

What do you guys think about Kabal of the Frozen Soul?


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Some other guy here has a Kabal of the Frozen Soul already, and it looks different.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

:smoke:...+rep for "Kabal of Glacial Hate"...lol, thats epic!

k: ...+rep for a sweet paint job and color scheme...love the blue...


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Master WootWoot said:


> Some other guy here has a Kabal of the Frozen Soul already, and it looks different.


Thats too bad. i was starting to like that. back to the drawing board.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

What about:
The Kabal of the Gelid Blade?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well done have some rep


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Damn! Nice! I use the exact same colors for my Chaos Space Marines :biggrin:


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Klaivex said:


> Thats too bad. i was starting to like that. back to the drawing board.


That happened to me on the B&C. I was going to start the marine chapter "The Sons of Redemption", but someone found out that it was started just a month before. I changed to "The Sons of Iron", and nowi like it much better.


----------

